# Black Lug Nut Covers To A Good Home



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

If anyone is in need of a set of the black plastic slip on lug nut covers, I have a set I will send you for free. Our new 32BHDSLE had a set tucked in the back of a drawer, we didnt notice them until we were home. I have no use for them since I have the aluminum wheels. Send me a PM or e-mail and I can drop them in an envelope and ship them to you via USPS.

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Are we supposed to do something with those covers? Mine were all in the little tip down drawer and I always thought they were garbage. Two years later they're still in the drawer.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine are in a ziplock baggie...still in pristine condition!

I figure I'll let the next owner of my 21RS decide what to do with them...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The main purpose is too keep the threads exposed clean. I d be happy to have an extra set to use on my car trailer









John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scott, Fenton isnt too far away from Milford, ill come up there and swap ya wheels. then you can put those nice covers to use......


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Scott, Fenton isnt too far away from Milford, ill come up there and swap ya wheels. then you can put those nice covers to use......


I dont think thats gonna be a good idea. The Mrs wouldnt take too well to anyone messing with her new happy place.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Here in Bessemer, Pa we get mighty cold in the winter if we do not keep ours covered.


----------



## samiam49 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, if you still have the lug nut covers available, i can use them. Thanks

Sam Veltri
2661 Apple Creek Dr.
St. Louis Mo. 63129 [email protected]


----------

